# Bettas & Ghost Shrimp?



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello!
Just wondering, can bettas be kept with ghost shrimp? I've heard that people keep them together...
Thanks! 
Brie


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

well i heard keep them too so i think i this would be fine


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Nothing wrong with the combination, Brie.
Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## shavon (Feb 3, 2007)

I'd be wary. My betta and my friend's betta have both killed all the ghost shrimp in with them.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

i have 4 ghost shrimp with my betta...there called the clean up crew.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well the ghost shrimp are hard to notice for fish so even if he did want to eat them, he probably wouldnt find them so im pretty sure its ok, plus i dont think bettas mouths are big enough


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

I've always kept ghost shrimp with bettas to clean up uneaten food and they'll be fine.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

~dead thread~


----------



## The Dude (Mar 2, 2007)

i would think your betta would kill your ghosts unless the bowl is tall as if i remember right bettas like the middle/top


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

My Ghost Shrimp has been doing just fine with my male Betta. It's kind of funny, it's almost as though they hang out together. The floating plant my Betta usually stays around has now become the prime chill spot for my shrimp. The Betta actually just stares at him for minutes at a time, and when he gets too close, the ghost shrimp touches him with his antennae and then the Betta moves back. It's quite entertaining.


----------

